
Facebook’s TransCoder AI Translates Between Programming Languages - KhoomeiK
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/08/facebooks-transcoder-ai-converts-code-from-one-programming-language-into-another/
======
rodiger
"When translating from C++ to Java, 74.8% of TransCoder’s generations returned
the expected outputs.

When translating from C++ to Python, 67.2% of TransCoder’s generations
returned the expected outputs.

When translating from Java to C++, 91.6% of TransCoder’s generations returned
the expected outputs.

When translating from Python to Java, 56.1% of TransCoder’s generations
returned the expected outputs.

When translating from Python to C++, 57.8% of TransCoder’s generations
returned the expected outputs.

When translating from Java to Python, 68.7% of TransCoder’s generations
returned the expected outputs."

Probably beats standard models but at first glance still seems far from useful
for any sizable project.

~~~
bleah1000
I mean, unless it's 100% it's not very useful. Maybe if it does the trancode
and can then tell you where in the code to look for problems. Otherwise, you
would have to spend a lot of time looking at the code to figure out what went
wrong. And at that point, you might as well do the transcode yourself.

Depending on how badly it does, it might be useful as a starting point though.

